# Missing mountains and snow!



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello I am new!! I like to go fast, love powder and I live in the prairies and miss the mountains so much.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> Hello I am new!! I like to go fast, love powder and I live in the prairies and miss the mountains so much.


Move west or wayyyyy east! lol :dunno:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Move west or wayyyyy east! lol :dunno:


working till I can go to school, then when school is done, mountains here I come! in the mean time I should prob get an ultra small, urban jib board.


----------



## Okierider66 (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanna hit New Zealand! If you want to torture yourself go watch some vids on youtube that are happening now.


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

Okierider66 said:


> I wanna hit New Zealand! If you want to torture yourself go watch some vids on youtube that are happening now.


Ah man I can't watch this stuff when I live at table, let alone in the summer!


----------

